# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى العاب الكمبيوتر و الـPlaystation >  تحميل لعبة Street Fighter X Tekken 2012

## Mr_HelL

Street Fighter X Tekken 2012
FullRip & Skidrow

Game Size : 4.5 Gb
Game Sort : Action


1. Unpack the release
2. Mount or burn image
3. Install
4. Play the game

ADDITIONAL NOTES
You need to make an offline Games For Windows Live profile, for being able to load/save

OS: Windows XP, Windows Vista or Windows 7
Processor: 2.4 GHz dual core
Memory: 1.5 GB RAM (Windows XP) / 2 GB (Windows Vista and Windows 7)
Graphics: NVIDIA GeForce 8000 series or ATI Radeon HD 2000 series or better
DirectX®: DirectX 9.0c
Hard Drive: 10 GB

• برامج هامة جداا ..لحل معظم مشاكل الألعاب وزيادة كفائتها
لتحميل جميع البرامج من لينك واحد 
من هنا

لتحميل البرامج منفصلة

Direct X10 SDK Updated
......
NVIDIA Physics
......
Agia Physics Updated
......
Net Fram Work 3.5
......
Microsoft Virtual C
......
Games For Windows
......
Free Arc
......
All DLL Files
......
7-Zip Portable
......
Power Iso 4.4
......
OpenAl
......
WinRaR 3.9

















لتحميل النسخة الفل ريب الخاصة بمنتديات الحصن
2.5 جيجا بدون حذف


Only One Link

http://takemyfile.com/1890014



One Gb Per Link

HipFile

http://takemyfile.com/1890173
http://takemyfile.com/1890174
http://takemyfile.com/1890175

TurboBit

http://takemyfile.com/1890015
http://takemyfile.com/1890016
http://takemyfile.com/1890017

Uploaded

http://takemyfile.com/1890018
http://takemyfile.com/1890019
http://takemyfile.com/1890020

DepositFiles

http://takemyfile.com/1890176
http://takemyfile.com/1890177
http://takemyfile.com/1890178

JumboFiles

http://takemyfile.com/1890021
http://takemyfile.com/1890022
http://takemyfile.com/1890023

RapidShare

http://takemyfile.com/1890024
http://takemyfile.com/1890025
http://takemyfile.com/1890026


200Mb Per Link


MediaFire

http://takemyfile.com/1890229
http://takemyfile.com/1890230
http://takemyfile.com/1890231
http://takemyfile.com/1890232
http://takemyfile.com/1890233
http://takemyfile.com/1890234
http://takemyfile.com/1890235
http://takemyfile.com/1890236
http://takemyfile.com/1890237
http://takemyfile.com/1890238
http://takemyfile.com/1890239
http://takemyfile.com/1890240
http://takemyfile.com/1890241
http://takemyfile.com/1890242

SendSpace

http://takemyfile.com/1890258
http://takemyfile.com/1890259
http://takemyfile.com/1890260
http://takemyfile.com/1890261
http://takemyfile.com/1890262
http://takemyfile.com/1890263
http://takemyfile.com/1890264
http://takemyfile.com/1890265
http://takemyfile.com/1890266
http://takemyfile.com/1890267
http://takemyfile.com/1890268
http://takemyfile.com/1890269
http://takemyfile.com/1890270
http://takemyfile.com/1890271

4UP

http://takemyfile.com/1890244
http://takemyfile.com/1890245
http://takemyfile.com/1890246
http://takemyfile.com/1890247
http://takemyfile.com/1890248
http://takemyfile.com/1890249
http://takemyfile.com/1890250
http://takemyfile.com/1890251
http://takemyfile.com/1890252
http://takemyfile.com/1890253
http://takemyfile.com/1890254
http://takemyfile.com/1890255
http://takemyfile.com/1890256
http://takemyfile.com/1890257

JumboFiles

http://takemyfile.com/1890306
http://takemyfile.com/1890307
http://takemyfile.com/1890308
http://takemyfile.com/1890309
http://takemyfile.com/1890310
http://takemyfile.com/1890311
http://takemyfile.com/1890312
http://takemyfile.com/1890313
http://takemyfile.com/1890314
http://takemyfile.com/1890315
http://takemyfile.com/1890316
http://takemyfile.com/1890317
http://takemyfile.com/1890318
http://takemyfile.com/1890319

IFile

http://takemyfile.com/1890334
http://takemyfile.com/1890335
http://takemyfile.com/1890336
http://takemyfile.com/1890337
http://takemyfile.com/1890338
http://takemyfile.com/1890339
http://takemyfile.com/1890340
http://takemyfile.com/1890341
http://takemyfile.com/1890342
http://takemyfile.com/1890343
http://takemyfile.com/1890344
http://takemyfile.com/1890345
http://takemyfile.com/1890346
http://takemyfile.com/1890347


:::::::::::::::::::::


لتحميل النسخة السكايدرو 4.5 جيجا

Only One Link

http://takemyfile.com/1886221




One Gb Per Link

HipFile

http://takemyfile.com/1886456
http://takemyfile.com/1886457
http://takemyfile.com/1886458
http://takemyfile.com/1886459
http://takemyfile.com/1886460



TurboBit

http://takemyfile.com/1886222
http://takemyfile.com/1886223
http://takemyfile.com/1886224
http://takemyfile.com/1886225
http://takemyfile.com/1886226



CoralDrive

http://takemyfile.com/1886244
http://takemyfile.com/1886245
http://takemyfile.com/1886246
http://takemyfile.com/1886247
http://takemyfile.com/1886248



Uploaded

http://takemyfile.com/1886227
http://takemyfile.com/1886228
http://takemyfile.com/1886229
http://takemyfile.com/1886230
http://takemyfile.com/1886231



DepositFiles

http://takemyfile.com/1886361
http://takemyfile.com/1886362
http://takemyfile.com/1886363
http://takemyfile.com/1886364
http://takemyfile.com/1886365



JumboFiles

http://takemyfile.com/1886233

http://takemyfile.com/1886391
http://takemyfile.com/1886392
http://takemyfile.com/1886393



RapidShare

http://takemyfile.com/1886237
http://takemyfile.com/1886238
http://takemyfile.com/1886239
http://takemyfile.com/1886240
http://takemyfile.com/1886241




200.Mb Per Link

SendSpace

http://takemyfile.com/1886251
http://takemyfile.com/1886252
http://takemyfile.com/1886253
http://takemyfile.com/1886254
http://takemyfile.com/1886255
http://takemyfile.com/1886324
http://takemyfile.com/1886256
http://takemyfile.com/1886257
http://takemyfile.com/1886258
http://takemyfile.com/1886259
http://takemyfile.com/1886260
http://takemyfile.com/1886261
http://takemyfile.com/1886262
http://takemyfile.com/1886263
http://takemyfile.com/1886264
http://takemyfile.com/1886265
http://takemyfile.com/1886266
http://takemyfile.com/1886267
http://takemyfile.com/1886268
http://takemyfile.com/1886269
http://takemyfile.com/1886270
http://takemyfile.com/1886271
http://takemyfile.com/1886272
http://takemyfile.com/1886273


IFile

http://takemyfile.com/1886274
http://takemyfile.com/1886275
http://takemyfile.com/1886276
http://takemyfile.com/1886277
http://takemyfile.com/1886278
http://takemyfile.com/1886279
http://takemyfile.com/1886280
http://takemyfile.com/1886281
http://takemyfile.com/1886282
http://takemyfile.com/1886283
http://takemyfile.com/1886284
http://takemyfile.com/1886285
http://takemyfile.com/1886286
http://takemyfile.com/1886287
http://takemyfile.com/1886288
http://takemyfile.com/1886289
http://takemyfile.com/1886290
http://takemyfile.com/1886291
http://takemyfile.com/1886292
http://takemyfile.com/1886293
http://takemyfile.com/1886294
http://takemyfile.com/1886295
http://takemyfile.com/1886296
http://takemyfile.com/1886297


MediaFire

http://takemyfile.com/1886328
http://takemyfile.com/1886329
http://takemyfile.com/1886330
http://takemyfile.com/1886331
http://takemyfile.com/1886332
http://takemyfile.com/1886333
http://takemyfile.com/1886334
http://takemyfile.com/1886335
http://takemyfile.com/1886336
http://takemyfile.com/1886337
http://takemyfile.com/1886338
http://takemyfile.com/1886339
http://takemyfile.com/1886340
http://takemyfile.com/1886341
http://takemyfile.com/1886342
http://takemyfile.com/1886343
http://takemyfile.com/1886344
http://takemyfile.com/1886345
http://takemyfile.com/1886346
http://takemyfile.com/1886347
http://takemyfile.com/1886348
http://takemyfile.com/1886349
http://takemyfile.com/1886350
http://takemyfile.com/1886351


JumboFiles

http://takemyfile.com/1886298
http://takemyfile.com/1886299
http://takemyfile.com/1886300
http://takemyfile.com/1886301
http://takemyfile.com/1886302
http://takemyfile.com/1886303
http://takemyfile.com/1886304
http://takemyfile.com/1886305
http://takemyfile.com/1886306
http://takemyfile.com/1886307
http://takemyfile.com/1886308
http://takemyfile.com/1886309
http://takemyfile.com/1886310
http://takemyfile.com/1886311
http://takemyfile.com/1886312
http://takemyfile.com/1886313
http://takemyfile.com/1886314
http://takemyfile.com/1886315
http://takemyfile.com/1886316
http://takemyfile.com/1886317
http://takemyfile.com/1886318
http://takemyfile.com/1886319
http://takemyfile.com/1886320
http://takemyfile.com/1886321

----------


## دموع الغصون

الله يعطيك ألف عافيه 
مجهود يستحق الشكر والتقدير 
رح ينبسطو كتير بهالباقة المميزة

----------


## Mr_HelL

الله يعافيكي دموع وبتمنى الكل يحب الالعاب يلي بنزلها والكل يستفيد من الالعاب .... مشكورة على مرورك الرائع والعطر

----------

